# Galaxy S3 Mini Akku Problem



## Briefklammer (11. Dezember 2013)

Ahoy,

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Samsung Galaxy S3 Mini.
Wenn ich das Handy laden möchte schaltet es sich unweigerlich nach einer Weile ab und
das ist sehr problematisch allein wegen des Weckers.

Ich habe inzwischen schon das 2te Telefon dieser Art und es ist wie bei dem ersten... Das Handy schaltet sich ab.
Die Software ist auf den neusten Stand und auch ausführliches googlen brachte mich nicht wirklich weiter da die meisten Antworten Hard Reset oder Werkseinstellung waren.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und vllt. sogar meine Vermutung bestätigen das es ein Softwareproblem ist und mir evtl. Lösungswege anbieten die etwas bringen.

Schon einmal ein dickes Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Saji (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin kein Smartphone Experte, aber nachdem was mir Google sagte scheint das ein häufiges Problem beim S3 mini und S3 zu sein. Neben den Klassikern wie Akku für eine viertel Stunde rausnehmen, nach Updates checken oder verdächtige Apps zu löschen scheint wirklich nur ein Reset auf die Werkseinstellungen zu helfen. Ich weiß, das ist nicht das was du wolltest, aber es ist besser als nix. Deine Einstellungen und Co sollten sich nach dem Reset wiederherstellen lassen. Im Menü müsste es eine entsprechende Option geben.

Sollte das nichts helfen wirst du das Handy wohl (noch einmal?) umtauschen müssen.


----------



## Dagonzo (11. Dezember 2013)

Also bei mir funktioniert der Wecker auch dann, wenn das Smartphone ausgeschaltet ist.


----------



## Rabaz (11. Dezember 2013)

Briefklammer schrieb:


> .... das 2te Telefon dieser Art ...



Das zweite s3 mini oder das zweite smartphone (anderes Modell) ? Im letzteren Fall fände ich das schon sehr bemerkenswert, wenn das genau den gleichen Fehler hat. Wäre ja wie ein Sechser im Lotto. Da ist viel wahrscheinlicher dass beide die gleiche Fehlerursache haben. Benutzt du den gleichen evtl. fehlerhaften Adapter / Kabel wie beim alten oder die gleiche Steckdose die vielleicht irgendwie einen weg hat ? Keine Ahnung ob eine Steckdose einen weg haben kann, bitte nicht lachen, aber sowas würde mir einfallen.

Jemand kauft 2 Handys und beide haben den gleichen Defekt ? Kann ich nicht glauben.


----------



## Saji (11. Dezember 2013)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Jemand kauft 2 Handys und beide haben den gleichen Defekt ? Kann ich nicht glauben.



Wenn der Fehler softwareseitig ist, sei es OS oder Firmware, ist das gar nicht mal mehr so unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Claut (11. Dezember 2013)

Hatte das selbe Problem mit meinem Alten S3. Einschicken brachte nichts, auch nicht nach dem es gegen ein Neues getauscht wurde.

Nach dem ich dann einfach mal im Akkuverbrauch nach sah, was an erster stelle steht, stand bei mir "Medien".
Die lässt sich nur sehr sehr schwer beheben wenn man nicht gerade wieder einschicken will mit dieser bemerkung.

Hatte ein Hardresett durch geführt und zwar über die 3 Tasten Kombination.

Dort löschte ich dann auch den Cache des Handy (Wurde empfohlen) und siehe da, das Problem war behoben.

Versuch es mal und schau vorher nach, was an erster Stelle des Akkus steht. Ist es Medien, mach diese Methode.


----------

